# Cellulari nokia via cavo? (n70)

## federico

Ciao, ho per le mani questo telefono, e volevo sapere se c'era modo di farlo funzionare sotto linux senza utilizzare il BT ma solo attraverso il cavo. Non ho trovato proprio nulla a riguardo, molti che hanno fatto cose via BT ma nessuno con il solo ausilio del cavo. Volevo domandare se qualcuno ne aveva avuto esperienza...

Ciao, Fede

----------

## khelidan1980

Servirebbe pure a me per il 6630,dato che credo di aver comprato l'unico portatile al mondo senza bt!    :Sad: 

E pure io non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.....

----------

## federico

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Servirebbe pure a me per il 6630,dato che credo di aver comprato l'unico portatile al mondo senza bt!    

 

Io ne ho qui 2 senza bt, e se c'e' un modo di farlo col cavo mi scoccia acquistare un dongle bt...

----------

## redmatrix

Un dongle bluetooth non è male (io ho un nokia 6600 che è sprovvisto di cavo dati), l'unico problema sta nel fatto che è ESTREMAMENTE lento nei trasferimenti, soprattutto quando si parla di diversi MB è snervante.

Per il nokia 6630 ho visto qualcosa in giro http://wiki.splitbrain.org/nokia_6630 per l'N70 non saprei, vale cmq la pena leggere il wiki per il 6630, non si sa mai...

Un'ultima considerazione, ultimamente credo che nokia non sia questa splendida produttrice di telefoni che tutti crediamo, costano molto, sono difettosi (quasi tutti) o "bloccati", hanno su il symbian che fa letteralmente c****e e non si cura minimamente delle esigenze dei propri utenti (lo dimostra la mancanza assoluta di supporto per linux). Varrebbe la pena forse guardare verso altri marchi, siemens per esempio ha sviluppato una versione linux della suite software per i propri cellulari (parola di rivenditore).

Ciao.

PS: Trovato anche questo articolo http://italy.copybase.ch/blog/informatica/linux/connessione-gprsedgeumts-su-ubuntu-con-nokia-6630-via-bluetooth/

----------

## federico

Passo a leggere subito i link che hai proposto, ma mio fratello ha acquistato questo cellulare scegliendolo con cura per via delle possibilita' di sviluppare con python su queste serie symbian, e in quest'ottica finora si e' dimostrato il prodotto che cercavamo; ad ogni modo non mi intendo particolarmente di cellulari perche' per quello che mi riguarda, una volta che un telefono telefona fa tutto quello che mi aspetto che faccia  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Dopo svariate prove riesco al limite a mandare segnali AT al cellulare, inoltrare una chiamata per esempio... Forse kmobilephone ha letto lo stato della batteria e del segnale. Mi sarebbe piaciuto interfacciarlo con gammu ma non c'e' verso, forse e' troppo nuovo come modello ... Non trovo molto per questo tipo di telefono, se salta fuori qualcosa vi faccio sapere.

EDIT2:

Scopro giusto ora che la famosa sigla "DKU-X" che ho trovato in tante documentazioni si riferisce al tipo di cavo che uno possiede col telefono, e -OVVIAMENTE- il mio cavo si chiama CA-53, ovvero, non e' un cavo previsto funzionante con linux o che altro... Ho capito gia' quale sara' la strada che seguira' sto cavo qui ...

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Raffo

io piuttosto che sbattermi a far funzionare tutto ho preferito comprarmi il dongle bluetooth (15)  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> io piuttosto che sbattermi a far funzionare tutto ho preferito comprarmi il dongle bluetooth (15) 

 

Anche per questi cosi ci sono dei chipset che vanno bene ed altri che no ?

Fede

----------

## Raffo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   io piuttosto che sbattermi a far funzionare tutto ho preferito comprarmi il dongle bluetooth (15)  
> 
> Anche per questi cosi ci sono dei chipset che vanno bene ed altri che no ?
> 
> Fede

 

probabile. comunque io ho cercato un po' in giro e ho trovato gente che usava i dongle più disparati e mi sono deciso a procedere ad un acquisto assolutamente casuale. sono andato in un negozio di una nota catena italiana e ho preso quello che costava di meno...

se ti può essere utile, la marca è SITECOM.

----------

## skakz

ciao! io ho un nokia 6280 (non symbian) non so quindi se può esserti utile quello che sto scrivendo!

quando inserisco il cavo usb nella presa scelgo sul telefono modalità trasferimento dati.. da qui poi hal e ivman me lo montano in automatico.. forse funziona anche con la mmc del tuo n70!!

ciauz

----------

## khelidan1980

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ciao! io ho un nokia 6280 (non symbian) non so quindi se può esserti utile quello che sto scrivendo!
> 
> quando inserisco il cavo usb nella presa scelgo sul telefono modalità trasferimento dati.. da qui poi hal e ivman me lo montano in automatico.. forse funziona anche con la mmc del tuo n70!!
> 
> ciauz

 

Be questo ok,puoi fare l'upload sulla scheda di memoria,per esempio io potrei farlo direttamente inserendo la scheda nel lettore del portatile,credo che qui s'intendesse qualcosa che si interfacci direttamente con telefono....

OFF Topic

E vero che ultimamente i cell Nokia sono un po scaduti in qualità ma ti dirò,ho avuto per un mese il moto v3 e lo venduto al volo,credo che allla motorola la parola usabilità sia al quanto sconosciuta e sono tornato al Nokia....

OFF Topic

----------

## jnthnlvnstn

Per il nokia 6630 ho visto qualcosa in giro http://wiki.splitbrain.org/nokia_6630 per l'N70 non saprei, vale cmq la pena leggere il wiki per il 6630, non si sa mai...

Un'ultima considerazione, ultimamente credo che nokia non sia questa splendida produttrice di telefoni che tutti crediamo, costano molto, sono difettosi (quasi tutti) o "bloccati", hanno su il symbian che fa letteralmente c****e e non si cura minimamente delle esigenze dei propri utenti (lo dimostra la mancanza assoluta di supporto per linux). Varrebbe la pena forse guardare verso altri marchi, siemens per esempio ha sviluppato una versione linux della suite software per i propri cellulari (parola di rivenditore).

Ciao, scusa ma non ho capito bene se ignori gnokii o cosa, in Gnu/linux per il nokia 6600 e il 6630 è sufficiente inserire il cavo nella presa usb per vedersi addirittura chiedere come nel caso della suse se si vuole configurare il modem nokia 6630.

Il supporto in linux per questi telefoni è totale, la Nokia s'è curata di fornire le specifiche per i propri telefoni e gli sviluppatori hanno fatto cose egregie.

State bene.

----------

## redmatrix

Immaginavo che il mio post avrebbe potuto sollevare qualche obiezione, ma come al solito avrei preferito qualche "riferimento ai fatti citati" (links, articoli e quant'altro).

Sono sempre stato un'estimatore e utente nokia, ma ultimamente mi sono reso conto che:

1) I nokia costano un'occhio della fronte

Purtroppo sono aggiornatissimo sui prezzi dei cellulari visto che li vendo e devo dire che è scandaloso che (per esempio) un nokia 6103 costi ~l'equivalente di un LG S5100 visto che sono due cose totalmente diverse (telefonate ed sms a parte).

2) Sono difettosi (quasi tutti) o "bloccati"

Probabilmente ho esagerato in questo punto perché a ben vedere anche altri produttori inibiscono funzioni più o meno importanti. Il "difettosismo" dei nokia poi è legato in larga misura al SO che è un punto a parte.

Resta però il fatto che "non ci sono più i nokia di una volta", la stragrande maggioranza dei modelli serie60 devono obbligatoriamente andare in assistenza entro il secondo anno di vita per problemi estremamente gravi (praticamente non si accendono più) mentre continuano ad avere degli strani comportamenti (applicativi che crashano a random, status della batteria incerto, etc).

3) Symbian "OS ma non troppo"

Suddetto OS mi sembra il windows dei cellulari, per carità, ha molti pregi (che in realtà sono riconducibili al passaggio da SO "fissi" a un SO "vero") ma è malfunzionante e lento, punto.

4) Supporto utenti o meglio, supporto ditte.

Ok, ditemi un solo applicativo sviluppato da nokia per linux... non ce ne sono! Come cavolo si fa a dire che nokia supporta linux se uno deve scegliersi accuratamente il cellulare per avere uno straccio di supporto? E' la stesso problema che noi utenti *nix dobbiamo affrontare quando acquistiamo hardware in generale. In pratica viene supportato solo windows.

Giusto per concludere, qualche mese fa è uscito il nokia 6111 e... NON FUNZIONA!!! E' un telefono praticamente introvabile perché è difettoso di fabbrica, non si accende, i negozianti li mandano in riparazione, viene sostituita gran parte della logica interna, poi ritornano in vendita e dopo qualche mese dall'acquisto vanno di nuovo in riparazione perché smettono di funzionare!

Come fa un produttore di quel calibro a permettersi delle "sviste" così plateali? Io una risposta me la sono data grazie al fatto che conosco la storia di M$

Ciao.

----------

## federico

In parte e' riconducibile che ormai l'utente accetta il fatto che il prodotto hardware o software non funzioni o sia venduto non funzionante. Prendiamo un software a caso che viene venduto sul mercato, se questo si pianta l'utente lo accetta diciamo, se escono delle patch per risolvere bachi l'utente a questo punto consapevole di aver acquistato un prodotto difettoso, l'accetta.

Ma questo nel mondo dell'informatica, avviene da sempre.

Ho come l'impressione che la tendenza si stia muovendo anche verso gli altri ambiti, compri un lettore dvd e questo non ti legge tutti i dvd perche' ogni casa li produce un po' come cavolo vuole, l'utente lo accetta; acquisti un cellulare (nokia o meno) e mentre telefoni ti si spegne o freeza, e' normale.

Chiaro che se poi alla gente non frega nulla i produttori ci marciano, personalmente con questo n70 (che  non e' mio, e' di mio fratello) ancora non abbiamo avuto problemi ma non metto in dubbio la possibilita' che possano arrivare col tempo (insomma, credo a quello che dici soprattutto visto che sei un operatore del settore).

Il punto e' che sviluppare sui cellulare e' una schifezza, ogni cellulare ha il suo modo, ogni marca ha il suo java e ogni serie all'interno della marca ha il suo tipo. La scelta e' stata fatta perche' la serie 60 dei nokia e anche questa serie N e probabilmente le serie a venire utilizzano tutte lo stesso sistema operativo e quindi se sviluppo un programma per uno di questi posso aspettarmi che funzioni su una certa gamma di telefoni (con i dovuti accorgimenti, perche' da versione a versione del sistema operativo sono implementate piu' o meno chiamate)

Speriamo...

Federico

----------

## redmatrix

Trovata qualche altra info, magari ti può tornare utile

http://gagravarr.org/series-60/

Ciao.

----------

